# Goat did not want to get up or eat this morning!!!!



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Albert was not his normal loud needy self this moring...he is always the first to the feeder and the most talkitive in the morning. This morning he just layed in the corner of the pen while I fed, I had to go into the pen and pull his tail to get up. He does not seem to be in pain, but he is not him self. After I got him up I pulled on his skin to see if was was dehydrated but all looked good. He did come to the water and drank very little. I have never wormed him or given him any vaccinations....need to start,


----------



## tiger408 (Jan 13, 2009)

How's Albert doing? Hope he is back to his usual self.


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Albert is doing a little better....a little better! He is still not himself, I have seen him pee several times so I know he has no stones, and he eats still very little. I went to the feed store yesterday to get some needles for his antibiotics and sweet feed, on the way out there was a man promoting his brand of feed called Chaff haye he takes alfalfa or grass and spays it with molases and somthing to help digest it...any ways the goat really liked it I might start feeding it to all my goats...


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

That was an interesting tidbit about Chaffhaye. I've never heard of it so I did a little research. http://www.hayinabag.com/about.html

Seems very similar to silage but in bag form.


----------



## jross (Dec 20, 2008)

I hope Albert is doing better. You may want to get into this packgoat group on yahoo (see link below). There are lots of people in that group and you may get more responses to your questions.

http://pets.groups.yahoo.com/group/packgoat/


----------



## Rex (Nov 30, 2008)

Trying to diagnose a goat problem with vague symptoms is difficult. Its always a good idea to start with their temperature. It should be between 102 and 103. A high temperature could be from several causes but most often its from respiratory infections. Medications like Benamine can be used to help bring down the fever but a dose of an antibiotic may be called for to take care of the infection. Goats are generally very hardy and go on with life despite some minor discomfort or pain so when you see one acting sick it is usually very sick.

If the goat does not have a temperature then it could be a whole host of things. It would take a whole letter to outline everything to look for so I'll just paste a link to the Tennessee meat goat page which outlines most of them. http://www.tennesseemeatgoats.com/artic ... lness.html

Hope he's better.


----------



## newmexicopackgoats (Mar 7, 2009)

Hey guys...first thanks for the info and Albert is back to being a butt head....my best guess is that he had to ate something bad..what I dont know, but he must be better because this past sunday I took him up the florida mnts behind the house to look at Ibex and he decided to run underneth my bogan tripod with my 10x50 swaros on top needless to say I saved the binos but broke a leg of the tripod....so he's back...again thanks for the info


----------

